# Problema temperatura en Selladora de Lona PVC aire caliente



## gleyton (Oct 23, 2014)

Hola: Mi selladora de tela PVC (conocida como ratón) de origen chino no mantiene temperatura y deseo saber si es posible repararla pues es mi herramienta para sellar pendones y trabajos con tela PVC. Tiene un visor lumínico en que aparece la velocidad a que se desplaza el ratón y otro en que aparece la temperatura del chorro de aire pero aunque la fije en 350º a los pocos minutos la resistencia se pone al rojo vivo debiendo desconectarla o mover el potenciómetro de temperatura hacia la izquierda. El caso es que no responde al comando y baja la temperatura totalmente... obviamente si le doy un poco de giro, se calienta al rojo. ¿Alguien me puede explicar si es posible reparar este "ratón"? 
El concepto es simple...Debería hexchar el aire caliente a la temperatura que se elija y mantenerla pues si es demasiada, funde el PVC y lo deforma... y si es muy baja, no lo suelda. La he desarmado y trae una placa electrónica con muy pocos elementos pero desconozco a quien recurrir en mi ciudad del Sur pues no hay gente con la experiencia de los miembros de este grandioso Foro de Electrónica. Aprovecho de agradecer de antemano y mis disculpas por mi supina ignorancia. ...


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 23, 2014)

Debes poner fotos de la tarjeta electrónica y datos del modelo, para que puedan ayudarte.
Saludos.


----------



## MrAlphonse (Oct 24, 2014)

Sube fotos lo mas claras posibles de ambos lados de la placa y de la parte donde estan las resistencias y de donde sale el aire caliente, hay probabilidad de que sea un sensor que no este directamente en la placa, si no, sensando el aire.


----------

